#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  درخواست  فوری یه نرم افزار ریکاوری قوی

## اقای مهندس

سلام 
بدلیل تعویض ویندوز و اشتباهی فرمت کردن درایو ها تمام اطلاعات کامپیوترم پاک شده و نیاز شدید به یک نرم افزار قوی  RECAVERY  نیازم دارم که تمام اطلاعاتم رو برگردونه .از تمامی دوستان که در این زمینه تجربه دارند ممنون میشم  یه نرم افزار قوی در این زمینه معرفی کنند .برنامه ریکاوری تو اینترنت زیاد هست فقط اونی رو معرفی کنید که خودتون باهاش کار کردید و جواب گرفتید .ممنونم

----------

*ip_4001*,*NICHICON*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست با صفا
این لینک رو بدقت بخونید
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk25129/
با توجه به نیازتون  برنامه مورد نظرتون رو دانلود کنید 
 مخصوصا پست 13

----------

*nema52*,*Sina_Browser*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*Vahid.f312*

----------


## Vahid.f312

> سلام دوست با صفا
> این لینک رو بدقت بخونید
> http://www.irantk.ir/irantk25129/
> با توجه به نیازتون  برنامه مورد نظرتون رو دانلود کنید 
>  مخصوصا پست 13


باسلام
پشتیبان عزیز لینک فوق پاک شده
*Not Found*The requested URL /irantk25129/ was not found on this server.

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

یه دوست عزیز یا کسی از اساتید محترم لطفا لینک را رسیدگی کنید :درخواست  فوری یه نرم افزار ریکاوری قوی:

----------


## mj_blue

آدرس لینک بالا
ببخشید یافت شد
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=25129&page=2

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
easy-drive-data-recovery
بهترین نرم نرم افزار برای برگرداندن اطلاعات پاک شده درایورهاست

روشکار - نرم افزار را از زیپ خارج نموده و نصب میکنی بشرح محیط نرم افزار زیر و سپس پس از اجرا کلیه درایور های هارد را جستجو کرده و در داخل یک پنجره نمایش میدهد درایو مورد نظر را انتخاب کرده و کلیک میکنیم بعد جستجو کرده بصورت طبقه بندی فایلهای مختلف فهرست کرده فایل مورد نظر را چک مارک زده و گزینه زیر options شکل درایو با علامت قرمز را کلیک میکنیم آدرسی هم میخواهد که فایل را به آنجا برگرداند شما یک آدرس غیر درایو از دست رفته میدهی و به انجا ارسال میکند بهتر است تک تک برگردانید و دوباره تکرار کنید 
easy.jpg

شرطش اینکه تا بازیابی کامل مجاز به کپی یا نصب اطلاعات جدید توی آن درایو نیستی




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*aminhabibi*,*amirhoseinkh*,*arefrayaneh*,*asadj*,*askandari*,*biman251*,*emanbatyaneh*,*fsarshar*,*h.esakndari*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*hzzza*,*irnasazan*,*jabarsardar*,*kiyanmz*,*mehrxad*,*MMAT*,*mohammad1993*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen1282*,*mojtabashaye*,*par30design*,*parsimehr*,*ramcom*,*RAMINSHABANI*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza-shirvan*,*rezarch1358*,*SAALLAAY*,*samarayaneh*,*samsa656*,*shadow_tanha*,*shahab42*,*smahdypor*,*sohrab-az*,*خجسته مهدی*,*علی علی دادی*,*ماشااله موچش*

----------


## hamed_h2o

پیشنهاد من Recover My Files v5 خیلی عالیه مخصوصا در بازیابی فیلم و عکس و متن

----------


## خجسته مهدی

تلویزیون lcd سامسونگ با تغذیه سالم مدل LA32C450E
سوکت مین را از تغذیه جدا می کنم  صفحه راستر دارد ولی وقتی سوکت تغذیه وصل میکنم  ولتاژها می خوابد و خاموش میشود

----------


## خجسته مهدی

تلویزیون lcd سامسونگ با تغذیه سالم مدل LA32C450E
سوکت مین را از تغذیه جدا می کنم  صفحه راستر دارد ولی وقتی سوکت تغذیه وصل میکنم  ولتاژها می خوابد و خاموش میشود

----------


## ali pashaei

> تلویزیون lcd سامسونگ با تغذیه سالم مدل LA32C450E
> سوکت مین را از تغذیه جدا می کنم صفحه راستر دارد ولی وقتی سوکت تغذیه وصل میکنم ولتاژها می خوابد و خاموش میشود


سلام.

آقا مهدی شما سوالتون رو در تاپیک زیر مطرح کنید(تاپیک جدید )ایجاد کنید تا اساتید بتونن کمکتون کنند! 
بخش تعميرات ال سي دي هاي سامسونگ | SAMSUNG
لطفاً قوانین سایت رو رعایت کنید!            با تشکر!

----------

